# Music for a Black Widow's Wedding - and the Funerals of her Ex-Husbands



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

In no particular order:

Black Cadillac - Joyce Green
Sinners - Freddie and the Hitchhikers
She's My Witch - Kip Tyler
Blackest Rose - Midnight Syndicate
Spectral Masquerade - Midnight Syndicate
Damned If She Do - The Kills
Heads Will Roll - YeahYeahYeahs
Coattails of a Dead Man - Primus
Eulogy - Tool
The Devil In Her Heart - The Beatles
Baby's In Black - The Beatles
I'm Gonna Live Till I Die - Frank Sinatra
Ain't That A Kick In The Head - Dean Martin
She's Long Gone - The Black Keys
You Belong To Me - (lots of singers on this; I like the Misfits' version currently)
Not Fade Away - Buddy Holly and the Crickets
Bitches Brew - Miles Davis
She's So Cold - The Rolling Stones
One Good Man - Janis Joplin
Skeletons - YeahYeahYeahs
Slick Black Limousine - Alice Cooper
I Love The Dead - Alice Cooper
M-O-N-E-Y - Lyle Lovett
This Lullaby - Queens of the Stone Age
Conceived Sorrow - Dir en grey (japanese group, but the song sounds sad and mournful)
Black Widow - Motley Crue
All Dead, All Dead - Queen
You Know That I'm No Good - Wanda Jackson


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some suggestions. 

First, from Nox Arcana:

Brides To Darkness
Veil of Darkness
Darkness Immortal
Madeline's Lament
Haunted Memories
Lenore
Annabel Lee

From Midnight Syndicate:

Procession Of The Damned
Cold Embrace
Ebony Shroud
Soliloquy
Blackest Rose

From Others:

"Haunted" by Poe
"My Immortal" by Evanescence
"The Corpse Bride" (extended) from the film soundtrack by Danny Elfman
"The Funerals" by Trevor Jones


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Ghost of Baton Rogue?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Black Cadillac - Joyce Green
> Sinners - Freddie and the Hitchhikers
> ...


These are awesome (and very funny!)


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I really love your theme, BlueFrog - it lends itself to tons of different possibilities. I started putting together a playlist for it, but it wound up being fairly unsuitable for children, and thus probably not usable for your haunt. I thought I would post it anyway though, since I had so much fun coming up with it. So here you go!

Bride’s Side:
01 - The Dixie Cups – Chapel of Love
02 - Etta James – At Last
03 - Eartha Kitt – I Wanna Be Evil
04 - Elvis Costello – Spooky Girlfriend
05 - Jill Tracy – Evil Night Together
06 - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy – Who’s That Creepin’
07 - George Allistair Sanger (vocals Kris McKay) – Skeletons in My Closet
08 - Betty Hutton – He’s a Demon – He’s a Devil
09 - Gabby La La – Be Careful What You Wish For ‘Cause It Might Come True
10 - Nekromantix – Love at First Bite
11 - Zombina & The Skeletones – The First Kiss
12 - Dolores O’Riordan – Black Widow
13 - The Pierces – Sticks and Stones
14 - Concrete Blonde – Ghost of a Texas Ladies Man
15 - Billy Idol – White Wedding
16 - Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly
17 - Beyonce – Beautiful Nightmare
18 - Space – Female of the Species 

(Current) Groom’s Side:
01 - Herman’s Hermits – I’m Into Something Good
02 - Classics IV- Spooky
03 - Blue Ash – Halloween Girl
04 - Don Evans – It’s So Fright’nin
05 - Louis Armstrong & Jimmy Dorsey – Skeleton in the Closet
06 - Louis Jordan – Jack, You’re Dead
07 - The Drivers – Dry Bones Twist
08 - Charles Sheffield – It’s Your Voodoo Working
09 - Fred Schneider – Monster in My Pants
10 - Frenzy - Skeleton Rock
11 - The Suburbs – Rattle My Bones
12 - Deadbolt – Billy’s Dead
13 - The Deep Eynde – She Likes Skulls
14 - Sinéad O’Connor – Stretched on Your Grave
15 - Gerard McMann – Cry Little Sister
16 - Black Jake & The Carnies - Bone Man
17 - Marcy Playground – Sex and Candy
18 - The Damned – Would You Be So Hot if You Weren’t Dead

(Former) Grooms’ Side(s):
01 - Neil Sedaka – Breaking Up is Hard to Do
02 - Jackson 5 – I Want You Back
03 - The Cramps - What’s Behind the Mask
04 - Dukays – The Girl’s a Devil
05 - Frantics – You Scare the **** Out of Me
06 - Roy Hawkins – Here Lies My Love
07 - William Elliot Whitmore – Diggin’ My Grave
08 - Camper Van Beethoven – O Death
09 - Creedence Clearwater Revival – Tombstone Shadow
10 - Newports - I’m in the Ground for Good
11 - Mental as Anything – Spirit Got Lost
12 - Duran Duran – Love Voodoo
13 - Junior Wells – Everybody’s Gettin’ Them Some
14 - The Novel Ideas – I’ll Be Your Ghost
15 - The Black Keys – Psychotic Girl
16 - The Smiths – I Know It’s Over
17 - Nightmare of You – I Want to Be Buried in Your Backyard
18 - They Might Be Giants – Dig My Grave
19 - Alkaline Trio – Calling All Skeletons
20 - 30 Seconds to Mars – The Kill (Bury Me)
21 - Chris Isaak – Voodoo
22 - House of Pain – Back from the Dead
23 - The Ripmen – Party with the Dead
24 - Voltaire – Ex-Lover’s Lover
25 - Emilie Autumn – Dead is the New Alive
26 - Kristen Hersh – Your Ghost
27 - Ludo – Love Me Dead
28 - Less Than Jake – Ghosts of You and Me
29 - Suzanne Vega - Tombstone
30 - (Hidden track) Maurice King & His Wolverines with Ruby Jackson – I Feel So Good I Must Be Dead

Individual files:[Link retired]

Single zipped file: [Link retired]
(Files up for thirty days)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Niiiice playlist talkingcat! Even cooler that you gathered them and made them downloadable... 



talkingcatblues said:


> I really love your theme, BlueFrog - it lends itself to tons of different possibilities. I started putting together a playlist for it, but it wound up being fairly unsuitable for children, and thus probably not usable for your haunt. I thought I would post it anyway though, since I had so much fun coming up with it. So here you go!
> 
> Bride’s Side:
> 01 - The Dixie Cups – Chapel of Love
> ...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

This sounds like such a cool haunt idea.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so glad my theme seems to be tickling people's fancies. This was supposed to be a somewhat slack year between massive displays but it's definitely not turning out that way. In fact, the workload is going to be several notches above last year's insanity. If I were doing it without the assistance of the creative minds on the forum like yours (pl), the playlist is one of the things I'd have to sacrifice to the gods of necessity and time. Thanks to all of you, I shouldn't have to.

In other words, I can't thank you all enough for these suggestions. I have been very busy on YouTube to listen to these whenever I've had a spare second. I'm really looking forward to compiling a playlist and making the mix tape.

Extra special thanks to *talkingcatblues* for the amazing zip file. OMG, I can hardly wait to dig in and see what I can safely use  Many many many thanks for going to the extra trouble.


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

While the wedding march is off limits, there is still some amazing, dark classical music that you might like. Two I can think of are Mozart's Requiem Mass and Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain. The Mussorgsky was used by Disney in Fantasia - it gets kind of sweet at the end, so you'd need to clip it or fade it out early. 

I did a Halloween wedding theme one year for a party. My husband and I dressed as the dead bride and groom, and one of our guests just happened to come dressed as a priest! Good times!


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

why not the funeral march?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nox Arcana's "Widow's Harbor" (off of _Phantoms of the High Seas_) and Trapt's "Black Rose" are a couple that come to mind for me. Other members have given quite a good playlist already


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

And don't forget "Crimson Hourglass" from Nox' most recent album. It's my theme song.  Sadly I can't even remember how it goes because I haven't gotten around to buying the album yet, but it's still my theme song solely based on the title.  I borrowed the name for certain things, too, because it's just so perfect for me.


----------

